# Hansel and Gretel stories



## Red Raven (Dec 30, 2011)

Am I the only one surprised this idea isn't used way more!~ It was a childhood favorite for me


----------



## maltesefalcon (Dec 30, 2011)

Probably due to the fact that if the protagonists are children it is against the board rules here. (And a bit creepy.)

If they _are_ adults, the whole witch/gingerbread house thing becomes somewhat silly.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2011)

maltesefalcon said:


> Probably due to the fact that if the protagonists are children it is against the board rules here. (And a bit creepy.)
> 
> If they _are_ adults, the whole witch/gingerbread house thing becomes somewhat silly.



Not if its done right.

Could have a married couple break down on the side of the road and come to a normal looking house that happens to have every dessert pastry known to mankind in it. Then you got your Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Zoom (Jan 8, 2012)

Bigggie's Hansel and Gretel story, in which they are a married couple:

http://fav.me/dc0u57


----------



## Orso (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, I'm finishing _my _version of Hänsel and Gretel story. I'll need 2-3 weeks more then I'll submit it. Hope you'll like it!

Orso


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 3, 2012)

This artist is working on a story variation featuring just Hansel and the Witch where the Witch has a thing about continually fattening Hansel.

http://sax-loves-fat.deviantart.com...eason/48150728&qo=6&catpath=&order=0&offset=6

RV


----------

